

Ask HN: what is your ROI of publishing your web app on Google Apps Marketplace? - aymeric

I am considering publishing one of my web apps on the Google Apps Marketplace but I am wondering if it is worth it ($100 + dev time to integrate).<p>What is your experience with it? Did you get good results?
======
aymeric
Feeling lonely.

